# oily stool



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

Had a bowel movement this morning, and was surprised to find that my arse was all oily! Is this a definite sign that my gastric system is not doing its intended job? What can I actually infer from this? Thanks!<< SiMoN >>


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2000)

Gee Simon I don't know? But I would think it means something is off in your system. However maybe it's your diet too? Maybe Flux would know or maybe Charlie. Charlie seems to be able to give people web site address for their conditions.Birdie


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

It is from malabsorption. Most likely you aren't absorbing fats very well. It happens a lot with IBSers. Sometimes all we pass is mucous.


----------



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

Thanks Nicol. I think that's it. I actually went to see a Chinese physician and he said something to that effect. Is there anything we can do about this besides avoiding oily food, ie. is this something which we 'just have to live with'?<< SiMoN >>


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

It could be fat, but the stool should be affected throughout and it is supposed to smell awful.And you'd probably be losing weight and eventually would be anemic. *IBS does not cause malabsorption, however.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2000)

i too have had this and i think it is the fats in my diet i have tried to eat as low fat as possible i have even given up dairy, and red meats


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

I know IBS is not supposed to cause malabsorption but it sure seems to happen to a lot of us. Sooo either it does happen or we have something else that is causing it. Undiagnosed IBD maybe?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

The simplest explanation is that IBSers simply do not have malabsorption.


----------



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

When one says a person has malabsorption, are they particularly referring to the colon not being able to do its job properly? I'm sure there's something wrong with my colon or perhaps some other part of my digestive system. If I eat oyster or chilli or the likes, it will definitely show in my BM the next day. << SiMoN >>


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Malabsorption refers to small bowel malabsorption although it is possible for the colon to absorb water resulting in osmotic diarrhea. These are different conditions.


> quote:If I eat oyster or chilli or the likes, it will definitely show in my BM the next day.


This doesn't strike me as necessarily abnormal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2000)

Simon: Your description reminded me of a condition called "steatorrhea" (fatty diarrhea). So... I broke out my old Nutrition book from Nursing school and found a few interesting facts (at least interesting to me According to the book (Nutrition: Principles and Application in Health Promotion, by Suitor and Hunter), gut bacteria can change unabsorbed fatty acids into compounds similar to castor oil!! The book lists some conditions which may interfere with the digestion and/or absorption of fat, for example, lack of bile due to gallstones obstructing the common bile duct, bacterial overgrowth which chemically changes bile salts to a form which can't break down fats, lack of pancreatic enzymes due to chronic pancreatitis, and injury to the intestinal mucosa because of celiac disease or Crohn's disease.I didn't see anything which related impaired absorption of fats (a symptom of which is steatorrhea) to IBS or "dumping syndrome" either. I did find that impaired absorption of fat can lead to loss of weight, as Flux already stated, impaired absorption of calcium and magnesium, and impaired absorption of the fat-soluble vitamins (A, D, and E) In addition to medical diagnosis and treatment, dietary measures include reducing fat intake and including nutrient supplements such as fat-soluble vitamins, calcium, and magnesium.Hope you're doing okay now. Just thought this info was too interesting not to share it with you


----------



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

Thanks, SQ! I guess I will have to be extra careful with my diet... You brought up quite a lot of points, should I ask for some specific tests from my doctor?<< SiMoN >>


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2000)

I think a few of the facts aren't entirely correct. You can have malabsorption in the large intestine as well. I've been passing mucus for 6 years. And no "foul" smell. I've at times limited my diet to nearly no fat, and still had mucus. "SQ" is right, obviously, about fat, but I don't think that's the only cause. Recently the amount of mucus I'm passing is high. I sometimes need to wait a few hours after a bowel movement before the mucus stops. The mucus, I believe, is what is breaking up my stool into a "diarrhea" form. Causing incomplete evacuation and the like. This is not uncommon in IBS or IBD. You should tell you doctor about any changes in your condition.Brian[This message has been edited by BKRitter (edited 02-29-2000).][This message has been edited by BKRitter (edited 02-29-2000).][This message has been edited by BKRitter (edited 02-29-2000).]


----------

